# Help!



## instantkarma (Apr 9, 2013)

All the panties that I can find that fit me are granny panties. The ones from Torrid, Lane Bryant, and places like that I used to shop no longer fit comfortably. Any suggestions? I'm at my wits end. I'm 25, not 90, for goodness sake. :sad:


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 9, 2013)

Have a look on the clothing/fashion board


----------



## instantkarma (Apr 9, 2013)

Should have thought of that, lol. :doh: Thanks!


----------

